# $3.19 Unleaded Fuel at Farmington Smiths



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Today, fuel is $3.19 at both Smiths and Maverick on Shephard Lane and Hwy 89 in Farmington. Expect a wait though.

Huge savings if you have the Smiths fuel rewards. I saved $60 (at $3.15 per gallon) yesterday filling the truck and storage cans.

http://www.utahgasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Wow! Thanks for the heads up!


No problem! I thought it might be an appropriate heads up as most of us here on UWN own a gas guzzler of some sort. :lol:

Seriously though... expect to wait. I filled up last night at 11pm and there were 36 vehicles visibly waiting. Probably more waiting in the back lot. When I pulled up, I was 5th in line at the pump I used... o-||


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

FYI, they changed it back to $3.68 sometime today between 3 and 5pm.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And the reasoning is ??- in Logan the cheapest is at $3.62 this morning but 3 weeks ago when everyone was $3.69 the Mav in Nibley dropped to $3.56- for 2 days no one followed- then a Phillips in Logan did but after 2 days both went back to $3.66. I make it point to never purchase anything in a gas store- I have to buy gas I do not have to buy jacked up prices for everything else


----------

